# What's Your 1911?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What 1911 (s) do you own and why? Which one you have your eye on?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have three Taurus 1911s. One is .45, and two are 9 mm I planned on using for weekend competitions. 
Haven't gotten around to the competing thing. I work too much.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I have three Taurus 1911s. One is .45, and two are 9 mm I planned on using for weekend competitions.
> Haven't gotten around to the competing thing. I work too much.


^^^^ And hang around on forum boards


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Denton, I had forgot that you had a pension for Taurus handguns ..... wanna tell why or did you just step in a pile of them?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is one of a bunch, a S&W 1911, stainless steel, Crimson Trace GREEN laser factory night sights.

I prefer to carry this one because of the SS and green laser, plus it has been tuned by Brookfield Precision Tool.

All the others have red lasers by CT.

I have enough of them, none I want.

All my mags that I prefer are by Wilson Combat, have I think 50 of them and a pile of USGI mags stored for SHTF.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have a full size Kimber. I was trained in the use of the 1911 when I first joined the Army as a 11B (Infantryman).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ww 2 Remmington 
1927 colt
Springfield range master 
Kimber ultra carry hd
Rock river (steel not plastic)

Prior to the Lake Erie Boating accident


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Denton, I had forgot that you had a pension for Taurus handguns ..... wanna tell why or did you just step in a pile of them?


Many years ago, the LGS owner said I just had to by the Milpro. I liked it and never had an issue with it. Then, he said my life was incomplete without the 24/7. He was right. Then, I decided to go back to my roots, so I bought the PT1911AR. It is a dream. Why leave Taurus if all is good, so I bought the two 9 mm. Let the owner of the local gun club run one for a bit. That sponsored shooter was blown away. He had no idea Taurus made such good 1911s.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Rock Island full size that is as dependable as Noah or Moses, . . . and like all I had in the service, . . . shake it and it rattles, . . . and puts all the bullets down range that you put in it, . . . regardless of flavor.

My ATI with the custom tuned Colt barrel and King trigger, . . . green CT, . . . is my carry gun. Again, . . . dependable as they come.

My little Springfield Micro is my BBQ gun so to speak, . . . but it is also the one I use for deeper cover, . . . when I REALLY don't want to be made. It too has been 100% dependable.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mine was made in 1943 according to the serial number. I fired 100 rounds thru it this past weekend. Not sure how much work my dad had into it, but I know he carried it in WWII in the pacific. He also received a documented comodation while using it. He was never able to tell me that hole story but I've read accounts and can project. 

I'd like to make it my back up and get a modern Colt or Springfield. The later is hard to come by in CA.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

SOCOM,
What is the funnel for?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

tango said:


> SOCOM,
> What is the funnel for?


Post #19

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=43106


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Got rid of them all. Put the money into Glock 10mm's.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got 2,High Standard/ Armscor. GI model and a Covert. Got them both used but in very good condition. Goes bang with monotonous regularly.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I could not find a .45 hollow point with a profile that my Kimber CDP Pro II liked, I traded it even for a new Glock 26 and 1000 rounds of FMJ. I love the 1911 but some are finicky with hollow points and there are just too many parts. Breakdown was a pain and quite honestly, having to drop the thumb safety was never something I liked. I have pulled my USP .45 on many a suspect without using the thumb safety and I need my off duty weapon to be similar.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Remington R1 45cal cause I liked the looks of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> When I could not find a .45 hollow point with a profile that my Kimber CDP Pro II liked, I traded it even for a new Glock 26 and 1000 rounds of FMJ. I love the 1911 but some are finicky with hollow points and there are just too many parts. Breakdown was a pain and quite honestly, having to drop the thumb safety was never something I liked. I have pulled my USP .45 on many a suspect without using the thumb safety and I need my off duty weapon to be similar.


Long winded way to say you aren't a follower of brother John Wayne.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Mine was made in 1943 according to the serial number. I fired 100 rounds thru it this past weekend. Not sure how much work my dad had into it, but I know he carried it in WWII in the pacific. He also received a documented comodation while using it. He was never able to tell me that hole story but I've read accounts and can project.
> 
> I'd like to make it my back up and get a modern Colt or Springfield. The later is hard to come by in CA.


One should never, ever, use a family heirloom as a carry weapon. If, God forbid, you actually have to use it, it will be placed into evidence and you may or may not ever get it back.
That is why my Dad's Colt Model 1903 only goes to the range, never to town.

That said, my 1911's are a Colt Series 70 Government Model MkIV, a Colt Series 80 Commander, a Rock Island Arms Government Model, and a Taurus PT1911. 
ALL are 45 ACP, naturally.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Colt Series 80 Gov't Model, Wilson Combat furniture. Smith and Wesson PC-945 stainless (I know, to a purist it's not a true 1911, but the feel and function is the same.)


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I've got a pre 1911. It's called a Colt Single Action Army (38-40 the original .40 S&W)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> Long winded way to say you aren't a follower of brother John Wayne.


No, I could no sooner carry a single action Peacemaker than I could a 1911. I absolutely love them and look forward to buying more soon, but for duty use I like the striker fired/Safe action philosophy. I even like SA/DA or DA only.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Duke made war movies, too. He carried the 1911. Why? Because the Duke is a real man. 
He wouldn't carry plastic. 

Well, I bus's he did carry the Mighty Mattel in Green Berets.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Remington Rand, I refer to it as my typewriter.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

STI ... even made in Texas :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Many years ago, the LGS owner said I just had to by the Milpro. I liked it and never had an issue with it. Then, he said my life was incomplete without the 24/7. He was right. Then, I decided to go back to my roots, so I bought the PT1911AR. It is a dream. Why leave Taurus if all is good, so I bought the two 9 mm. Let the owner of the local gun club run one for a bit. That sponsored shooter was blown away. He had no idea Taurus made such good 1911s.


Yea, I know the story all to well. Somewhere along the way I climbed up on the Ruger wagon and kept a seat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I know the story all to well. Somewhere along the way I climbed up on the Ruger wagon and kept a seat.


Good wagon regarding handguns.

I'd suggest becoming a Savage fanboy with regard to rifles!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm new to 1911's as of 1/2015 and I'm so nuts about them I got my sixth yesterday!
I have 1 10MM, 4 45's, and a 9MM. 

What a brilliant design! I love the trigger on all of them and so far zero issues!
Thank you Mr Browning!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't have a 1911 yet , but here is the one I would like to have .






Springfield Range Officer 9mm . A friend has one and I have shot it lots of times and I love it . Maybe some day I will be able to afford it .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I know the story all to well. Somewhere along the way I climbed up on the Ruger wagon and kept a seat.


I love Ruger products, but none of my Ruger handguns are exactly 21st century. More like 19th Century except for the MkIII 22LR.
But there is a nice, warm feeling that comes from launching projectiles from my Super Blackhawk 44 magnum. John Wayne would agree.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't have a 1911 yet , but here is the one I would like to have .
> View attachment 25402
> Springfield Range Officer 9mm . A friend has one and I have shot it lots of times and I love it . Maybe some day I will be able to afford it .


Take a look at the offerings of Rock Island Armory, aka ARMSCOR. They come from the Philippines and are quality built and priced for the working man. I can not testify as to their "tactical" offerings, but my Government Model is well worth the money. I paid $399 for it 10 years ago.
Armscor International, Inc


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

1911-A1 Colt.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have to admit that I do not own a single 1911. Not that I do not want one, but that I have just not been able to get one yet. I did carry a Remington Rand 1911 during Desert Storm as a personal carry weapon. That baby was simple plum wore out after 50 years of service. Any recommendations for affordable 1911's for me to keep a look out for?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a Kimber Crimson carry2 that I removed the laser from. I bought it because it's exceptionally accurate for a Kimber. 

Bought An ATI 1911 because it was cheap and I liked the fit.....it's also fairly accurate. 

I have two others but not willing to go into those for OPSEC reasons.
I bought them local from a dealer that would easily put 2+2 together.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have to admit that I do not own a single 1911. Not that I do not want one, but that I have just not been able to get one yet. I did carry a Remington Rand 1911 during Desert Storm as a personal carry weapon. That baby was simple plum wore out after 50 years of service. Any recommendations for affordable 1911's for me to keep a look out for?


Check my link in post #30


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

No 1911 yet. That will be my next purchase. Would love to have a Wilson, but man, the 1911 is like an AR15, many makes out there. Lots of funky designs, colors etc. Mine will be silver or black...
Currently have Sig P226 in 357 SIG. I would say its ballistics are pretty good.
And a Chicom 54 Tokarev round. Shoots easy and is built like a tank


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have to admit that I do not own a single 1911. Not that I do not want one, but that I have just not been able to get one yet. I did carry a Remington Rand 1911 during Desert Storm as a personal carry weapon. That baby was simple plum wore out after 50 years of service. *Any recommendations for affordable 1911's for me to keep a look out for?*


The Remington and the Ruger are both good shooters and in the almost affordable range. Ive shot both. My son in laws have had them for a couple years now. No failures what so ever.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Colt .45 ACP, I have had it for 35 years.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What 1911 (s) do you own and why? Which one you have your eye on?


I dont own one because I already have plenty of trotline weights. Now I did own a Commander for about an hour one time..when I took the four hundred bucks from the guy who wanted it and went and picked it up from the guy who wanted to sell it for two hundred..and delivered it to the proud new owner. Some doctors dont make a couple of hundred that fast.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Check my link in post #30


I have looked at RIA/Armscor 1911's in the past and have heard good things about them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Have a SR1911 currently
Building a 9mm "Recon" - going Govt unless I can get a sweet CMD/OFCR lightweight frame

Had a RIA 1911A1 TAC FS in .45 that was actually really awesome to be a $400 1911, FLGR, nice trigger, excellent fitment and then had it soda blasted, parked and polished up the barrel - sweet shooter

Had a SIG Nightmare Fastback in .357 SIG I had to sell to pay bills awhile back, I miss that thing.

Once I have so much F-U money saved up I'll get an Infinity 10mm 1911, one of my good friends in 5th Group had one made for his retirement, 4500 all in all with 5 CM mags, about a 12-18 month lead time on those, but calling it Great would be an Insult - if Jesus Christ himself had a 1911 it would be an Infinity 10mm


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I know what a funnel is for, was wondering what it has to do with a pistol.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

WCC
CCG
M1991A1

All Colts, of course. I have to say that the CCG, is a great value and incredibly well finished for the 1991 line. If you can find one, give it a good hard look.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> I know what a funnel is for, was wondering what it has to do with a pistol.


As @SSG posted, picture was posted in the thread below for a funnel to bypass the restrictor and flapper in automotive gas tanks.

The 1911 was inserted for scale, I just used the picture again in this thread as a matter of convenience, funnel has nothing to do with this thread.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-got-gas-can-but-can-you-get-our-vehicle.html


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well a funnel makes a pretty good silencer for them who know how to make it work..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well a funnel makes a pretty good silencer for them who know how to make it work..


A 2 liter coke bottle works better, ask Steven Segal.

My Powder Springs Mac 10 FA has a screw on adaptor available for it to take the coke bottles, good for one stick.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a Springfield 1911. 6 Hundard
Springfield 1911 Mil-Spec Black Parkerized .45ACP 5-inch 7Rd Online Gun Store


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I think I've got one in here somewhere, leme see if I can find it...


Dig, dig,... 


Plunk...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

love the RIA 45 1911.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Taurus PT1911


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Still looking...


"Clunk"...


"Crash", oops... 


digging


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been slowly testing and writing an article to be posted here comparing 3 miniature 1911 style pistols for concealed carry. 
Kimber micro 380
Sig P938 
Kimber micro 9

While I love a full sized 1911 they are a bit large and heavy for everyday carry; especially if you want to avoid scarring the women and children with open carry. I hope to finish testing and post in the next few weeks. After testing the Kimber Micro 9 I wish I had a Kimber Solo to test. Maybe Operator 6 will loan me his to test because at this point while I love the micro 380 I'm not loving the micro 9 so much.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a colt commander and a US Army 1911-A1 made by auto ordinance. Both shoots everything I feed it. One of the Auto Ordinance has threaded barrel for a yankee hill suppressor.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I've been slowly testing and writing an article to be posted here comparing 3 miniature 1911 style pistols for concealed carry.
> Kimber micro 380
> Sig P938
> Kimber micro 9
> ...


Do you have any questions about the solo ? It's supposed to be inspired by the 1911.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Do you have any questions about the solo ? It's supposed to be inspired by the 1911.


One question, The Solo appears to have minimal checkering on the grips. How does it handle with sweaty palms?

The Micro 9 also has minimal and not very aggressive checkering and it is a bit slick with sweaty palms, especially since the grip is a bit rounded making the pistol shift quite a bit in the hands during follow up shots.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

John Galt said:


> One question, The Solo appears to have minimal checkering on the grips. How does it handle with sweaty palms?
> 
> The Micro 9 also has minimal and not very aggressive checkering and it is a bit slick with sweaty palms, especially since the grip is a bit rounded making the pistol shift quite a bit in the hands during follow up shots.


Crappy, in a word. I replaced mine with VZ grips. Very aggressive.

The trigger pull is around 7 pounds too and it's a long pull. It's smooth but I'd like a lighter pull. I like it for a summer pocket gun on occasion.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Crappy, in a word. I replaced mine with VZ grips. Very aggressive.
> 
> The trigger pull is around 7 pounds too and it's a long pull. It's smooth but I'd like a lighter pull. I like it for a summer pocket gun on occasion.


The Micro 9 has a shorter trigger pull and I flexed the spring to lighten it up a bit. I need to look for some more aggressive and slightly more squared grips to keep the pistol from twisting when my hands are sweaty. The P 938 has much better grips.


----------

